# Double auger belt?



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

So I see some model Ariens need double auger belts to perform properly. What's the scoop on that? Are they a victim of poor original design , or just ahead of everyone with a better solution? Any other brands need\use 2 auger belts? Thanks:smile2:


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Ariens use a large 14" diameter impeller with impeller blades that are also very large (square inches) and matched to the most powerful engines. The double impeller/auger belts are necessary to transmit the required power reliably.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

I guess I would want to know if it is a true double V belt or are they using 2 cog toothed V belts from the same lot number or two standard V belts from the same lot number. The cog V belts provide plenty of power.

Using the Toro snow pup as an example they have had the same flat serpentine cog belt for the entire life of the product with a spring compressed snubber pulley on the older ones.
The new ones have a manual lever and cable to create tension on the snubber pulley of the snow blower to create tension on the rotor pulley of the new ones.

If you have a snow mule with twin belts you need to replace both of them at the same time with V belts with the same lot number as using V belts from different lot numbers will cause problems each lot number uses a specific batch of nylon thread when the V belts are molded together and each nylon thread batch and the rubber batch is different.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

But it appears they need to be added to stop belt slippage on some of the smaller models. I would understand having 2 belts on maybe a 30 inch 15 hp model, but why on the smaller ones? You would think having 2 instead of one would be known when designed. Just seems odd...


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Like said in another post, Ariens have a larger impeller and put a double pulley kit out on a the few models that had a issue, The 926LE was the one with the most issues and had a design flaw that had some fixes put in place, Ariens isn’t the only one using double belts either, I’ve had a MTD and a White (also MTD made) that had double belts. One a 10hp and the other a 7 hp


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

It's also possible that it was done across the product line for consistency of part inventory, and longevity. I can't see any realistic downside to using dual, even on a machine that may not need it . . .


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

That's what I was looking for, just wondering if anyone else uses 2. My Toro 524 had a bit of belt slippage when working hard last winter and it was kind of a Hmmm moment. Also curious if no slippage throws on extra load to auger gears or engine components. I guess I might like something to slip before damage occurs. Does the extra large auger make Ariens the king of the 2 stages or is it just marketing BS that really has no benefit over other machines?


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

I guess another factor is that with dual belts, there is more contact area, IE friction, so perhaps a bit less tension is needed, and less wear and tear on bearings. As far as "something to slip", that's what shear pins are for . . . and I'd *much* rather replace one of those than a cooked belt!


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Personally I think Ariens is one of the top is due to the support and higher quality than some of the lower priced machines, Toro also has some great models though they are different so it’s more of what you need to decide what’s better, Ariens is just known for quality machines.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Just a comment here. The Searsasaurus and the 7HP or bigger early Craftsman's have a 14" impeller along with an auger assembly that can run up to 32" wide. I can honestly say I've not experienced any indication of belt slippage on any of them as long as the belt tensioner was adjusted correctly and the pulleys were clean.
On the comment on multiple belts. I also do woodworking and have a cabinet saw. It and several other units I've used have multiple belts on them. It's important to have a matched set of belts, even belts with the same part number can vary in overall length so that one does the work and the others aren't tensioned. If you have a problem with one belt, it's important to change them all with a matched set otherwise they won't all have the same tension on the pulleys.

It's a good idea if done correctly, if not it can cause further issues IMO.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

leonz said:


> I guess I would want to know if it is a true double V belt or are they using 2 cog toothed V belts from the same lot number or two standard V belts from the same lot number.





It is two standard v-belts, and the kit includes them and they are from the same lot number.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Ariens sell the replacement dual belts as a matched pair, so you don't have to worry about how to match the belts.


----------



## jim5554 (Mar 18, 2017)

I bought my 2007 11528 a little over 6 years ago in mid season for $300. The machine looked new and although it was running and appeared to work, it obviously had a belt problem and was partially disassembled. I got hit with a snowstorm before I could do any research on it and found out why I got it so cheap. The belts slipped like crazy and the machine threw them at the drop of a hat. Even with that I was able to clear that storm. I found the double pulley upgrade kit online, installed it and I haven't had a problem with the belts since. Yes, two belts makes a difference. My machine also had upgrades for the chute control, the shifter cable, an auto-turn update and a kit to stop melted snow from dripping onto the friction disk. I installed them all. It also had one of those canvas and clear plastic "cabs" that keeps the snow from blowing back into your face. That shifted the center of gravity to the rear and caused a little bit of a balance problem so I installed a 20 lb steel bar on the bucket to correct it. I painted it Ariens orange, of course. My Ariens is now state of the art, looks like new, runs like new and can throw 25" of EOD crap clear across the street. My total cost was about $500 and 3 hours of labor. This machine will outlive me. I love Ariens.


----------



## Paul S (Feb 28, 2021)

gibbs296 said:


> So I see some model Ariens need double auger belts to perform properly. What's the scoop on that? Are they a victim of poor original design , or just ahead of everyone with a better solution? Any other brands need\use 2 auger belts? Thanks:smile2:


ARIENS Snowblowers with double auger belts have much more power than single belt snowblowers that slip and need frequent service. I’ve owned ARIENS for over 50 years and they are by far THE BEST. ARIENS IS THE ONLY SNOWBLOWER MADE WITH DOUBLE AUGER BELTS THAT DO NOT SLIP AND LOSE POWER. ARIENS throws snow farther and faster than any machine made. ARIENS WILL SAVE YOU TIME AND MONEY. Don’t waste your money on anything else. BUY ARIENS, mine is 16 years old and has many more years to clear my snow.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I wouldn't go as far as saying that Ariens is the best snowblower, but they are darn good.the double auger belt does its job very nicely. It sends snow farther, and I have yet to need to replace the belts.


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

a lot of snowblowers have dual belts, particularly ones sold in markets that get a done of snow. it is just a better design for moving a lot of snow without slipping the belts.


----------

